# Lasagna, Pizza and Bacon cheeseburger fatties



## db28472 (Nov 1, 2013)

I did my first fatties, making three kinds. I used bulk deer sausage ( mixed with pork from local processor) for the first one to make a pizza type fattie.  After I rolled it out, I put sauce, pepperoni, mozzarella  and roasted red peppers. 













image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Nov 1, 2013


















image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Nov 1, 2013





For the Bacon cheeseburger one, I used deer meat ( blended with fatty beef, my local meat market makes it up for me), then put some burger dill chips with cheddar cheese slices then rolled it.  Bacon braid went on the outside. dusted it with rub.













image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Nov 1, 2013


















image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Nov 1, 2013





The last one was a lasagna fattie.  I used 1 lb of Jimmy Dean hot sausage ( I knew my wife would eat this, she's not a fan of venison).  I boiled three strips of lasagna noodles broken in half to aldente consistency, coverd with sauce, added a layer of spinach, 5 cheese blend, and ricotta cheese.













image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Nov 1, 2013





I put them in using cherry wood at 225 until up to about 175 internal temp.












image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Nov 1, 2013


















image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Nov 1, 2013


















image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Nov 1, 2013





I put them on the gas grill to crisp up the outside, especially the bacon. The unwrapped were too full. Especially the lasagna, so next time less noodle.  













image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Nov 1, 2013


















image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Nov 1, 2013





Sorry no sliced images, family couldn't wait.  They got devoured.


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 1, 2013)

those sure do look good. need any help sampling, just holler.


----------

